# Icelandic: Næstum / Nærri / Nær / Tæpur ("Nearly")



## KarenRei

Hvað er munurinn á næstum, nærri, nær, og tæpur til að segja ,„Nearly“?

„Næstum helming krabbameina má rekja til lífsstíls“
„Nærri 70% ferða á Keflavíkurflugvelli á vegum Icelandair“
„Nær allir íslendingar taka Obama yfir Romney“
„Tæp 5% unglinga með tölvufíkn“

Eru öll þau orð það sama?


----------



## Merkurius

„Næstum/*nærri/nær/tæplega* helming krabbameina má rekja til lífsstíls“
„Nærri/*næstum/nær/tæplega* 70% ferða á Keflavíkurflugvelli *er/var *á vegum Icelandair“
„*Næstum* allir íslendingar taka Obama yfir Romney“
„Tæp/*nær/næstum/nærri* 5% unglinga *eru/greindust/greinast *með tölvufíkn“
Í raun þýðir þetta allt það sama þ.e.a.s. nær = nærri = næstum, og næstum því getur verið tæplega.

*Viðbót:* Hver er munurinn.... *og *Þýða öll orðin það sama?


----------



## KarenRei

Æji, get ekki trúið að ég gleymdi „hver er munurinn“ - einhver leiðrétti mig um þetta rétt áðan  

Mér finnst það svolítið fyndið hins vegar að þú leiðréttir þessi dæmi - ég bjó ekki til þau!   

http://mataraedi.is/frettir/naestum-helming-krabbameina.html
http://www.vb.is/frettir/74273/
http://www.visir.is/naer-allir-islendingar-taka-obama-fram-yfir-romney/article/2012709149959
http://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2012/09/19/taep_5_prosent_unglinga_med_tolvufikn/

Ertu að segja að blöðin eru röng?  Eða ertu bara að reyna að breyta fyrirsögnum í setningar?

Sérstaklega skil ég ekki afhverju þú breyttir „Nær allir“ í „Næstum allir“.  Frummyndin var „Nær allir“ og þú segir að nær = næstum.  Og hver er munurinn á þau og tæp / tæplega?


----------



## Merkurius

Sæl KarenRei.

Ég breytti ekki öllum dæmunum, heldur var ég að sýna að þú getur notað hina valmöguleikana líka.
Hins vegar varðandi „*Næstum* allir íslendingar taka Obama yfir Romney“ vs. „Nær allir íslendingar taka Obama yfir Romney“ þá finnst mér fyrrnefnda hljóma betur. Nær er formlegra og því skil ég að dagblað skyldi nota það. Já, í rauninni er ég að reyna að mynda hversdagslegar setningar. 
Blöðin eru ekki að nota þetta vitlaust, heldur var að ég að segja að þú getur notað alla valmöguleikana, en ekki alltaf.
Það er munur á nær, nærri, næstum á móti tæp(lega). Munurinn er þó helst í hljóðformi, þ.e.a.s. hvernig þetta hljómar. 
-> ,,Tæplega allir íslendingar taka Obama yfir Romney'' þetta hljómar mjög furðulega.

*Smá viðbót: *ég bjó þau ekki til.


----------



## KarenRei

Takk fyrir.   

(... og ég kann alltaf að meta viðbætur!...)


----------



## Gavril

Ég hélt (kannski ranglega) að áherslan væri mismunandi í tilfelli orðsins _tæpur/tæplega__._ Samanber t.d.

1) _Tæpar/tæplega 50 manneskjur tóku þátt í fundinum._
2) _Næstum 50 manneskjur tóku þátt í fundinum._

Ef ég ætti að þýða setningu 1 í ensku, hefði ég (áður en ég las þennan þráð) skrifað "Less than 50 people attended the meeting". Hins vegar hefði ég þýtt setningu 2 "Almost/nearly 50 people attended the meeting". Önnur setning gefur í skyn að aðsóknin á fundinn var slök; hin setning er hlutlaus eða jákvæð um aðsóknina.

Er röng þessi túlkun?


----------



## Merkurius

Sæll Gavril.


Gavril said:


> Ég hélt (kannski ranglega) að áherslan væri mismunandi í tilfelli orðsins _tæpur/tæplega__._ Samanber t.d.
> 
> 1) _Tæpar__/tæplega 50 manneskjur tóku þátt í fundinum._
> 2) _Næstum 50 manneskjur tóku þátt í fundinum._
> 
> Ef ég ætti að þýða setningu 1 í ensku, hefði ég (áður en ég las þennan þráð) skrifað "Less than 50 people attended the meeting". Hins vegar hefði ég þýtt setningu 2 "Almost/nearly 50 people attended the meeting". Önnur setning gefur í skyn að aðsóknin á fundinn var slök; hin setning er hlutlaus eða jákvæð um aðsóknina.



*Tæplega* þýðir; að ákveðnu marki sé ekki náð. Við getum ímyndað okkur 50 stig, en með orðinu tæplega næst aldrei fimmtugasta stigið! Hins vegar tæpur þýðir að það sé virkilega nálægt þessu ákveðna marki! S.s. 46-49 manns. 
*Næstum* þýðir; að ákveðnu marki sé ekki náð, en það munar litlu.
Svo þú sérð að þetta er mjög svipað. Hins vegar er meiri vissa með næstum, þ.e.a.s. ef tæplega er 46-49 manneskjur þá er næstum 48-49. En bæði er orðin eru keimlík!
Þess má til gamans geta að eldgamla orðabókin mín gefur eftirfarandi.


> *tæplega: *scarcely, hardly.





> *næstum:* almost, nearly; nigh on (impossible).



E.s. maður getur ekki sagt tæpar 50 manneskjur, því þá mætti skilja það sem svo að 47,5 manneskjur mættu á svæðið


----------



## KarenRei

Takk   (aftur!)


----------



## Gavril

Merkurius said:


> Sæll Gavril.
> 
> 
> *Tæplega* þýðir; að ákveðnu marki sé ekki náð. Við getum ímyndað okkur 50 stig, en með orðinu tæplega næst aldrei fimmtugasta stigið! Hins vegar tæpur þýðir að það sé virkilega nálægt þessu ákveðna marki! S.s. 46-49 manns.
> *Næstum* þýðir; að ákveðnu marki sé ekki náð, en það munar litlu.
> Svo þú sérð að þetta er mjög svipað.



En ef "hardly"/"scarcely" er rétt ensk þýðing á _tæplega__, _merkingin er neikvæð: "hardly/scarcely 50 people" gefur í skyn að 50 manneskjur eru lítill fjöldi í samhenginu. "nearly 50 people" gefur þetta ekki í skyn, og oft má túlka af þessari setningu að 50 manneskjur eru (í samhenginu) hár fjöldi.

Ef _tæplega _hefur þesskonar neikvæða(n) merkingu/merkingarblæ en _næstum / nær(ri_) hafa han(a) ekki, mér sýnist að munurinn á _næstum/nær_(_ri_) og _tæplega _er mikilvægur, þó orðin séu í mörgum háttum svipuð.


----------

